# GnuPG key



## dns (Oct 27, 2010)

gnupg_addencryptkey(#res->C25F29936D9046D73A77DCF8244F423AED8F1481);

Why work only with 'C25F29936D9046D73A77DCF8244F423AED8F1481', and what is this key ?


----------

